# Bloodworms everywhere!!!!!!



## Long Beach (Mar 11, 2008)

I was moving some plants arround tonight and hundreds and hundreds of bloodworms living in my gravel. How do i get rid of these? I was thinking about vac and buy some bottom feeders to clean them out but my fish will eventualy eat the fish. What do you guys do to keep all these worms out? Im going to stop feeding bloodworms because of this. Thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Something tells me you are over feeding and/or not doing enough gravel vacs/water changes. With that being said, what are your water params? What is your maintenance schedule?


----------



## base935 (Oct 25, 2007)

When mine were babies, and had to either eat flake food or Hikari small tablets cracked in half, I tried frozen bloodworms. Now, I wouldn't do that to someone I didn't like.

The frozen ones just sat on the gravel, waiting to be vac'd up twice a week. I have two RBPs for the last 6 months, in a 55g, with a huge Pleco, and it makes me sick for them if I don't vac it up about 15g, every 4-5 days. Cycle from the pet store and some attention can be your friend.

Try a Pleco and a vac, often... Water can be clear...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Gravel vac, and/or put bottom feeders like plecos, corydoras, or even inverts like shrimp or a small crab/crayfish. If you want fast fish that could somewhat escape piranhas, try danios or exodons. They love bloodworms and will exterminate them in no time.


----------



## Long Beach (Mar 11, 2008)

My gravel vac will be here tomorrow (ordered), so hopefully that will help. I do a 20-25% water change every week and my amoinia stays around .5. Im also adding another emperor 400 to the tank and will gravel vac tomorrow once it gets here. I might try some of those danios and exodons too. Im not going to feed bloodworms any more. I tried to give them tapila fish this morning in small peices and they would not eat it, so im going to try the wafers or brine shrinp. THanks to all who posted


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Long Beach said:


> My gravel vac will be here tomorrow (ordered), so hopefully that will help. I do a 20-25% water change every week and my amoinia stays around .5. Im also adding another emperor 400 to the tank and will gravel vac tomorrow once it gets here. I might try some of those danios and exodons too. Im not going to feed bloodworms any more. I tried to give them tapila fish this morning in small peices and they would not eat it, so im going to try the wafers or brine shrinp. THanks to all who posted


You have ammonia because there is rotting food in your tank. Gravel vac them out and it should go away.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

FREEZE DRIED ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Long Beach (Mar 11, 2008)

I got my vac today and it dosent really clean that much. Maybe it is my water pressure or something but it barely ripples the gravel and has a hard time sucking up worms. I cleaned 1/2 of tank today and did a 30% water change and added another emperor 400 (now i have 2) and wow water is crystal clear and i can still find some worms but not like before. Havent checked my water perams. yet but will keep posted. I picked up a can of freeze dried bloodworms, krill, some sinking wafers, and mini koi pellets i will see if they like it or not. I fed the bloodworms and how do i keep them from floating everywhere? I soaked them in a jar for about 1hour and some sink and most dont. Thanks


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

frozen blood worms are great! Regardless i feed my babies worms till they were about 2-3 inch's but i wouldn't let them hit the gravel sounds like you are over feeding!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Long Beach said:


> I got my vac today and it dosent really clean that much. Maybe it is my water pressure or something but it barely ripples the gravel and has a hard time sucking up worms. I cleaned 1/2 of tank today and did a 30% water change and added another emperor 400 (now i have 2) and wow water is crystal clear and i can still find some worms but not like before. Havent checked my water perams. yet but will keep posted. I picked up a can of freeze dried bloodworms, krill, some sinking wafers, and mini koi pellets i will see if they like it or not. I fed the bloodworms and how do i keep them from floating everywhere? I soaked them in a jar for about 1hour and some sink and most dont. Thanks


Is it connected to a python?

If you want good vac pressure, then have the hose go down as far as possible, like into a bucket that's on the floor.
I presume your tank is sitting up on a stand?
The greater the 'altitude' distance from the sucking part of the hose from the emptying part of the hose, the greater your suction will be.
Also, don't try to take too big of "bites" of the gravel at a time.

Can we see a pic of your setup?

Also, when feeding bloodworms or any other food, don't just dump in a bunch of it, but dole it out.
Toss some in and be sure it's all eaten before it hits the gravel.
Then toss in a little more, and so on.

Stop feeding when the fish don't 'attack' the food with as much enthusiasm.
Never feed until they're totally 'full.'

If the food never hits the bottom of the tank, then it can never just sit at the bottom of the tank.

As VanWilder would say... "Write that down."


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

haha set up a diff tank and pick them all out n throw em in it then u have worms for life haha

sorry that doesnt answer your question but i had to say it


----------



## Long Beach (Mar 11, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I got my vac today and it dosent really clean that much. Maybe it is my water pressure or something but it barely ripples the gravel and has a hard time sucking up worms. I cleaned 1/2 of tank today and did a 30% water change and added another emperor 400 (now i have 2) and wow water is crystal clear and i can still find some worms but not like before. Havent checked my water perams. yet but will keep posted. I picked up a can of freeze dried bloodworms, krill, some sinking wafers, and mini koi pellets i will see if they like it or not. I fed the bloodworms and how do i keep them from floating everywhere? I soaked them in a jar for about 1hour and some sink and most dont. Thanks


Is it connected to a python?

If you want good vac pressure, then have the hose go down as far as possible, like into a bucket that's on the floor.
I presume your tank is sitting up on a stand?
The greater the 'altitude' distance from the sucking part of the hose from the emptying part of the hose, the greater your suction will be.
Also, don't try to take too big of "bites" of the gravel at a time.

Can we see a pic of your setup?

Also, when feeding bloodworms or any other food, don't just dump in a bunch of it, but dole it out.
Toss some in and be sure it's all eaten before it hits the gravel.
Then toss in a little more, and so on.

Stop feeding when the fish don't 'attack' the food with as much enthusiasm.
Never feed until they're totally 'full.'

If the food never hits the bottom of the tank, then it can never just sit at the bottom of the tank.

As VanWilder would say... "Write that down."
[/quote]
I bought the no spill one that connects to the sink. I get better pressure now that i cut the hose down to only what i need and the pressure is better, but would like it to be better. Since i have vac everyday now i dont have any more worms. I feed freeze dried bloodworms now and i ration them only with what they will eat quickly. Thanks to all who posted.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Get a pleco.







They outta suck em all up.


----------



## Long Beach (Mar 11, 2008)

MiGsTeR said:


> Get a pleco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got two of those and so far im not seeing any more worms







Thanks everyone


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

when i used to feed live blood worms, i would turn off my filters and powerheads, to kill all current in the tank, and drop the bloodworms into one of those triangle collinder things (there has to be a technical name) thats suctions to the side of the tank at the water level.
that way when they wiggle out its slowly.
That kept most of them under wraps, but even then i still found a few of them in the gravel for a while after i stopped feeding them.
I never tried a pleco though, but i imagine that would work as well.
and if the python isnt providing enough suction, then i would just syphon to your tub or something. that provides a pretty good amount of suction as opposed to a 1.5-2gpm sink faucet.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Np.







Would be nice if I had a buncha bloodworms around my tank..


----------

